# Apple à Toulouse



## malikolo (15 Juin 2001)

Sur Toulouse, je connais une excellente adresse : N.P.N (Nouvelle Performance Numérique)20 avenue Didier Daurat
31400 TOULOUSE : compétents - sérieux - disponibles.

Par contre, je ne suis pas très content de bureaumatique : qui les connait ?

Salutations cordiales

Pierre


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (15 Juin 2001)

Quand je vous dis qu'ils se cachent a Toulouse ... en quelques jours on décourvre des tas de revendeurs Mac sur Toulouse ... alors si vous en connaissez d'autres ... ca m'occupera ce Week End 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@+

Guillaume

------------------
*"Pourquoi courir si c'est pour mourir fatigué ?"*
#Gamer of Macg


----------



## PinkTurtle (21 Octobre 2004)

[MGZ]Slug a dit:
			
		

> ... alors si vous en connaissez d'autres ... ca m'occupera ce Week End



N'hésitez pas a en conseiller d'autres !!!!! est ce que NPN s'occupent des particuliers?


----------



## golf (21 Octobre 2004)

Qu'est ce que c'est que ce souk !!!
Remonter un post de 2001 !!!


----------

